# How to put a long fish in a short cooler--legally.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This works especially well for long fish like Kings and Wahoo.

Cut through one side of the fish and through the back bone then fold the fish right into your box. I've done it with Cobia too. You can do it with a big Trout too if it is too big for your box.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Great tip!

thx


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I've done this with Wahoo myself


----------

